# General > General Chat >  Tree Tent

## Rick

You probably all remember the post on the tree pod for survival? Well, enter the tree tent. It was just a matter of time, wasn't it? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

saw this on another site once,can you imagine riding out a storm in that thing???  Or you just made yourself a punching bag for a bear,if you are in bear country!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Or you just made yourself a punching bag for a bear,if you are in bear country!!


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Well, why not? They work out

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

Darn it Rick,you have a link,or a pic for EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!LMAO!

----------


## crashdive123

Trip to China - $2,387

Tickets to gymnastics event $34

Seeing a bear do a 6.7 degree of difficulty dismount from the parallel rings .... priceless.

----------


## trax

Personally, when I see people making animals do crap like that, I think someone should make the people do it,  I'm kind of opposed to about 90% of what zoos are about too.

Tree tent huh? Not even worth a comment on that, I think Nell said it all.

----------


## tim

what is it? is it wher the tree peppl live?

----------


## hillbilly1987

> what is it? is it wher the tree peppl live?


i think so tim

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Looks like a hammock with the class removed. 

Another dumb idea that will probably sell well for a time and then be cheep as all get out at yard sales. 

Nelly Pooh you can hit me later!  It looks like a scrotum for trees to me! 

Don

----------


## Sarge47

Every good camper knows that you DON'T pitch your tent under a tree, not to mention ON one! :EEK!:   Lightning, wind, and other falling trees/limbs can cause injury or death.  I hope the guys who made this have their Liability insurance paid up! :Cool:

----------


## bulrush

Giant green boobies!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Giant green boobies!



Bulrush, you need to saw off a piece quickly if your seeing boobies in that pic.   :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beo

That s really stupid, not pratical, and I agree with Trax on the animal thing.

----------


## marberry

what a ridiculous idea , how would you carry or pitch it... if i saw one of those in the woods id smear peanut butter on the bottom.

----------


## bulrush

"Saw off a piece"? Is that like "rub one out"?

I mean, how can you NOT see boobies in that pic?

----------


## nell67

Umm,I dont see it bulrush,not at all!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> "Saw off a piece"? Is that like "rub one out"?
> 
> I mean, how can you NOT see boobies in that pic?



Yep... :Wink: 


If your trying to see human body parts in that pic then it would have to be an infected hernia.........not boobies.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Justin Case

> You probably all remember the post on the tree pod for survival? Well, enter the tree tent. It was just a matter of time, wasn't it? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hmmm,,  Looks too hard to "Pitch",,,,   what if you gotta go #2 ?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I would forget I am up in the air and end up on the ground anyways. Either that or my arse is sooooooooooo huge, I would rip through the bottom.

----------


## Justin Case

it would be like sleeping in the womb again !

----------


## nell67

A "womb with a view"!

----------


## Justin Case

> a "womb with a view"!


roflmao !!    Good one nell !!! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Hmmm,,  Looks too hard to "Pitch",,,,   what if you gotta go #2 ?


Look out below!!!   :Innocent:

----------


## JPGreco

I guess your SOL if you can't climb a tree huh?

----------


## RangerXanatos

Only time you can pitch that tent is if you've got wood.   :Innocent:

----------


## JPGreco

Can you use it without a tree?

----------


## canid

http://www.google.com/images?q=portaledge

----------


## canid

Nell: i've spent nearly hurricane force storms in a shelter not unlike that (though, securely anchored both at top and bottom). It's not as bad as you might think.

btw: how did i manage to miss that this thread was 3 years old?

----------


## nell67

Canid,I get sick riding on roller coasters,and in the back seat of vehicles,I,m pretty sure I would hurl inside that thing if the winds kicked up enough to blow it around!

----------


## Justin Case

> Nell: i've spent nearly hurricane force storms in a shelter not unlike that (though, securely anchored both at top and bottom). It's not as bad as you might think.
> 
> *btw: how did i manage to miss that this thread was 3 years old?*


Still interesting,,,,,  some things are timeless  :Wink:

----------


## Justin Case

> http://www.google.com/images?q=portaledge


Ok,,,,  Not a snowballs chance in He** !!   You must have ***** the size of Bowling Balls !

----------


## canid

Nothing compared to those big wall guys, though now that I think about it a redundantly bolted anchor into solid granite is probably a heck of a lot more secure than some truck rope around a tree branch. In one storm I seriously worried about the whole tree going down, given that it was the last old-growth holding up the hill it was growing from.

----------


## Sam

> Giant green boobies!


You hangin' around the old folks homes? 
-Sam

----------


## finallyME

> btw: how did i manage to miss that this thread was 3 years old?


It is just Justin "hangin' up" old threads.  :Smile: 

You know, rock climbers have a special tent they take to camp on the wall.

----------


## hunter63

Can anyone say, "Bait bag"....Sorry not for me.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> You probably all remember the post on the tree pod for survival? Well, enter the tree tent. It was just a matter of time, wasn't it? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


What in the world!How do you even sleep in that thing?Curl up in a ball?

----------


## canid

It's probably a bit bigger than it looks. if it's anything like a portaledge, it's got a flat, rigid framed platform inside, and maybe room to hang gear beneath that.

similar to this one: http://www.treebuzz.com/forum/showfl...389&Main=97049

----------


## Justin Case

> It's probably a bit bigger than it looks. if it's anything like a portaledge, it's got a flat, rigid framed platform inside, and maybe room to hang gear beneath that.
> 
> similar to this one: http://www.treebuzz.com/forum/showfl...389&Main=97049


oh HEEELLLL NO !!    ain't no way i could sleep in that hanging off the side of a cliff !!  ain't no way you will catch me hanging off the side of a cliff either !   :Wink:

----------


## sushidog

I think it would make a good inclement weather tree stand if it could be had in cammie. How many times have you been "up a tree" when it started to rain and the wind started to blow? I guess it's a Louisiana thing.

Anyway, it reminds me of a giant fig.

Chip

----------


## RReevestmmk

That there is the single sling "Green Bugger" Hammock.

----------


## dottie

So, how does one get into once one manages to pitch it???

----------


## Rick

I suspect very carefully.

----------

